
CES 2011: Internet-connected, "appified" everything & a Google/Apple TV killer? - rwwmike
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/3_things_we_expect_to_see_at_ces_2011.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d224d296a82a11e%2C1
======
rwwmike
I really expect SnapStick to come out with some stuff that is going to put
some of these screen-specific technologies on their knees.

You can't watch network websites or basic Hulu? How long can that really fly?

